# Teaching a reliable "drop it"??



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We've just discovered, over the weekend, that we have a problem with Riley's willingness to 'drop' or 'let go' of something he's gotten ahold of.

He's pretty good about it now, in the house. He generally won't pick up things that don't belong to him in the first place and I've worked with him, with his toys, getting him to let go of something on command.

Outside in the yard, it's a different story. He's real quick to pick things up and he will not give them back. We had a problem this weekend, with our new neighbors on the one side. They don't bother to watch their little kids and they can't seem to keep their toys in their own yard. Mom and I were out doing some yard work the other day when a little ball came flying over here. Riley is so darned fast that he pounced on the thing before I had a prayer of getting to it and he wouldn't give it up. This thing was so small that he had the entire thing in his mouth, to where I couldn't see it at all. I was really afraid that he'd swallow it. I gave him his "drop it" command twice, but could see real quick by the way he was running around the yard with his prize that it was having no effect on him, whatsoever. He had something new and wasn't interested in parting with it. At that point, my only concern was getting that ****** ball away from him before he choked to death, so I ran in the house and got some ice cream, thinking that he'd drop the ball for _that_. (Not the ideal solution, I know... but at that point, I just wanted to get that ball away from him!) Well, it didn't work!! We ended up having to come in the house, where I could get ahold of him and take the ball away. We gave it back to the kids, explained to them that they needed to keep their toys in their yard. Long story short, two more balls (one of them was foam rubber!!) found their way over here. Mom went next door and had a talk with the parents, explaining that something like that could kill our dogs, but she doesn't see it doing much good. 
So we need to teach Riley a 100% reliable "drop it." Any advice on how to go about that? I just know that with these people next door, it could very well be turn out to be a lifesaver for Riley, so I don't want to mess it up!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Can't advise on a reliable command, but can tell you that from now on, whatever lands in your yard you throw in your bin! Soon the neighbour's kids will run out of toys <LOL>


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I would be interested to hear this too. Vito will drop his toys, shoes, and clothes..but anything else? Pfftt..forget it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I often say "Drop It" and then when it doesn't happen, I take it out of the mouth.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing the answers to this also. Bo is pretty good when told to drop it. But I have to bribe my other two with something in order for them to drop it
I agree, whatever lands in your yard, keep it!! Tell them the dog ate it!


----------



## capbach (May 21, 2008)

We have this same issue with Cap when he's in the back yard where we are able to corner him and retrieve the unapproved toy. Offering him another desirable toy or treat usually works. Unless of course he manages to pick up the new toy or treat and hold it in his mouth without dropping the unapproved toy.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

capbach said:


> We have this same issue with Cap when he's in the back yard where we are able to corner him and retrieve the unapproved toy. Offering him another desirable toy or treat usually works. Unless of course he manages to pick up the new toy or treat and hold it in his mouth without dropping the unapproved toy.


what a character! He is too cute!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart as a small pup would pick up everything on our short outings in the neighborhood. I took treats along and everytime he picked up something I would hold a treat to his nouth and when he let go of what ever he had I told him to drop it. He got the treat and we went on our marry way. It happend so much that after a while when I told him to drop it he spid out anything in his mouth. He still has a good drop it even as an adult. When he finds something disgusting and I tell him to drop it he will and he does get a treat for it. You have to have some yummy treats in the beginning so it makes sense to him to trade.
Bogart still struggles sometimes with the leave it comand( that's where the drop it comes in handy).


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

If only you hadn't put the word in "reliable"....:uhoh:

Penny is pretty much a "when I feel like it" give pooch. If I can catch her BEFORE she gets something, like when she's headed for it, I can usually call her off. But if I'm not looking and she gets a head start, then I have to call her to me. She comes at a snail's pace, head down low, tail wagging. Then when she's close, she'll avert her face so I can't quite get it. She's just now at the age of 6, starting to 'give', key words here: just starting.

I agree with Linn, everything goes in the trash. If they want it back, well, oh gosh, haven't seen it.....:no::no::no:


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> I often say "Drop It" and then when it doesn't happen, I take it out of the mouth.


Yes, but that means I have to get close enough to take it from Chessie without chasing her. :uhoh: My track record on "go get your dog" with this pup will never put me near the head of the class. (sigh . . .)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember once my Golden was holding a dead bird outside the kitchen door. I quickly got a dog buscuit, the dog dropped the bird outside and came in. Substitution!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> I remember once my Golden was holding a dead bird outside the kitchen door. I quickly got a dog buscuit, the dog dropped the bird outside and came in. Substitution!


Substitution is a good suggestion. Sometimes it's the only one that works with Chessie. :


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

I have no answer for a reliable drop it command, but what I do with Daisy is ignore her for a few minutes. Its no longer fun for her when Im not chasing her to get whatever it is she has so I pretend like nothing is happening and wait for her to come up on the porch to lay down and chew on it, then we do a swap. Shes smart, and knows that its not worth trading for if I make a big deal, so I just pretend like its not a big deal. Then shes much happier to trade for a treat.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*This what I did*

When my first girl had something I would say drop as I stuck my index finger in her mouth. Then I would push gently on the back of the roof of her mouth, the soft park of her palate. Most dogs will let go at that point. Once she learned it we would practice until it was reliable. Remember praise praise praise and then a treat. She caught a baby bunny one morning at the golf course. " Marley drop" and she did. That was one happy baby bunny and a very proud dog parent momment


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

For Lucky its a matter of authority. He will gleefully grab a stick or "My Little Pony" out of my son or daughters hand and run. They say "drop it" and all that but then end up chasing him which is what he wants. 

When I go out there after the kids are distressed and the toy is getting mauled, I call him over and he comes. I say drop it and he loosens his mouth so I can take it. Doesn't drop it but is nice enough to let me take it.

When my husband goes out, Lucky comes when called and automatically drops the thing at my husbands feet when given the command.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I would start inside the house and work on having her "officialy" 'take' and 'give' toys so that she learns what you want when you say it the take those same toys outside and repeat untill you are sucessful in any part of the yard. then on leash so you can reinforce the command leave new (but safe) tempting objects for her to get so you can reinforce the give. When practcing try to alway trade for an equal vaule or greater value object. You want to build the Idea that bringing and giving it the best game on the planet.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Great tips in this thread. Thanks a bunch! :


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips! Keep your fingers crossed for me. With any luck, hopefully we can get a handle on this.
And yes, I'll be very tempted to throw the toys away if they come over the fence again. I mean, I know it's bound to happen occasionally. These yards are pretty small and the houses are close together. As long as they don't make a habit of it and the parents at least TRY to watch, I can't get too upset about it. I just want to make sure that I can get something away from Riley, quickly, when it does happen. 




bizzy said:


> I would start inside the house and work on having her "officialy" 'take' and 'give' toys so that she learns what you want when you say it the take those same toys outside and repeat untill you are sucessful in any part of the yard. then on leash so you can reinforce the command leave new (but safe) tempting objects for her to get so you can reinforce the give. When practcing try to alway trade for an equal vaule or greater value object. You want to build the Idea that bringing and giving it the best game on the planet.


That's a great idea about taking the same toys outside. He's pretty good about it when we're in the house, but we've never really worked on any obedience in the backyard. It's fenced, so it's always been an area where he can just cut loose and run around like a maniac. It's his own, personal playground. lol. I never gave it much thought, but it makes sense that he doesn't know some of the same rules have to apply out there. Until now, it's never been an issue. But I think that taking his indoor toys outside and working on it is a real good place to start.


----------

